# 90 Nissan Stanza GXE vibration and rough idle



## brusch (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello,
1.)
Recently had the left front axle replaced along with front rotors and pads. had an alignment as well. Now I seem to get front end vibration at 60mph and above,no vibration at lower speeds. had the rotors tuned,new tires,another alignment but same results. Any ideas? 114,275 miles.

2.)
Also,when I first start the car it idles rough and as soon as you go into reverse or drive it acts like it will stall unless you really get on the accelerator,it then seems to surge,will do this for about a mile then seems to run fine. i also get the surge/cutout at higher speeds. Did a tuneup,cap and wires have aound 20,000 miles on them. Again,any ideas?

Thanks to all


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

1. check if the axle nut is properly torqued, check that the suspension bushings are good, check the tie-rods and top strut mounts/bearings.

2. check: AACV, EGR.


----------

